# Interference from auto pilot



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

So my fishfinder screen is clear then I turn on my autopilot I get some snow on the screen any suggestions to get that under control 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it separate AP from the FF? Or are they linked? If separate, can you isolate them to their own batteries?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

The fish finder is up in a electronics box on a hard top the auto pilot is down by the steering wheel they are connected via a nmea 183 wire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

KPI said:


> So my fishfinder screen is clear then I turn on my autopilot I get some snow on the screen any suggestions to get that under control
> 
> Consider contacting the manufacturer (s) for their advice.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

could be EMF. Try pulling your network cable away from any power cables and see if it goes away. If it does get a shielded cable


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

I had a similar problem last wk with my tr1 autopilot making crazy turns, & found I had some big planer board clips & two packs of batteries near my compass & it was going crazy. Like JJPugh said maybe a shielded cable might do the trick.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey jjpugh it runs from the box in the hard top down to the course computer on the back side of the helm the transducer cable runs next to the NMEA 0183 in that tube how can I check without pulling that wire out it is a clear screen till I flip the switch for the auto pilot then it has interference







you can see the interference on this picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

this is with out autopilot on much cleaner screen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Hook the autopilot to the starting battery, since the engine is running when you use the pilot. And hook the lowrance to the house battery. Is this new or have you had the interference.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

When I am setting up the motor is running no issue then I drop bags in and then it start auto pilot it starts shut off auto pilot it is gone it is getting power from a block in the electronics box on hard top transducer cable runs though a rigging tube on hard top along with the nmea wire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

A lot of issues are fixed when fish finder's are hooked straight to the battery with a fuse near the battery. I would run some lose wire's nothing fancy straight to the battery and see if that improves. I Have two hds on my counsel one goes to fuse block, the other I fished the wires back to the battery.if the units or on and I start the engine the one going to the block under the counsel shuts off,but the one to the battery stays on.not that big of a deal. Worth a try to make up a quick power line to a battery and see.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Your electronics are not grounded properly. Call me when you get a chance.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Had same problem with my HDS 12. Lowrance told me to purchase a nti-interference EMI/RFI Filter Snap-on Magnet. Snaps on to wire as close to the unit as possible I haven't tried it yet. Make sure you purchase the right size to your power wire. I have a few of them give you one live in Mentor.


----------

